# HELP!!!! My foster dog doesn't SLEEP!!!!



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I think I now have a slight idea how a new mother of an infant feels: desperate for sleep.

He doesn't sleep. I'm fostering an insomniac!!! And he's sooooooooooooo aborable that one cannot be too upset with him.

He spent almost ALL of last standing there whining with a tennis ball in his mouth! He woke me up multiple times EVERY hour I'm so tired my eyes hurt!

It was kinda like a new puppy, but he's three.

HELP!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Was this his first night with you?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would put all the tennis balls up at night and see if that helps. Did you happen to have storms last night?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Dramamine!  For motion sickness - nice side affect, sleepitime. Or Benadryll...another sleep side affect. Maybe it's wrong to use meds for their side affects but desperate times sometimes call for desperate measures.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I woudln't want to give him meds without permission, besides he's heartworm positive which warrants extra caution. 

It WAS his first night here. (And his first night in a "house" not a kennel situation since animal control picked him up a couple weeks ago.) No here storms, though.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

How can he be up all night and still so energetic?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Is he in a crate? Maybe you should, if hes not, and put a cover or blanket over it. Might help to settle him down and feel safe. I dont know how I would be able to deal with an all nighter!


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Unfortunately, no. I have a crate in storage at my mom and dad's. That's not nearby, though.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He may be still getting used to being with you and in a new place. Most foster doggies seem to fall into 2 camps when they first arrive: really hyper and energetic, or really shy and reserved. Both change over time. In the meantime, let him play like a banshee until bed time and he'll begin to understand the pattern. Good luck and thank you so much for fostering!


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

Get on your local craigslist and see if you can find a crate being sold near you. If he is used to a kennel, he might feel more comfortable having one around as his "home base."


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I still think if you pick up all the tennis balls before bed, it will help. My lab is ball obsessed and when we have people over and are out on the deck, she is constantly dropping balls at our feet and will start barking at us if we don't throw it. I just pick them all up and she stops pestering at us.

Good luck trying to get him into a crate! LOL. My very first foster was a 75 lbs male who I totally intended to crate. He'd flop over on his side and become dead weight any time I tried to put him in the crate. He won that battle.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Storee does not sleep at night unless she's in her crate. I've tried. She'll stand there and bark, and then when I put her in the crate she curls right up...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Foster mom*

I agree with the other posters, look in your neighborhood paper or on craigslist, to see if you can find a crate near you to buy. If you can't as FosterMom said pick up all the balls and put them away.

Where was he sleeping in your room? It will take him awhile to adjust to your home and family, especially if he is not used to being in a home.

I would ask the vet and the rescue if he can have benadryl.


How did his neuter go? Make sure he doesn't chew at his stitches. Maybe the anciness is from the anesthesia they gave him.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Neuter went well. Seems to ignore his stitches. I put an extra dog bed by my bed. Belles sleeps with me, but I my "dog sitting dog" (a little Peke) doesn't. (Gotta let the princess have her "spot.") I didn't want to let him sleep with me--not because I didn't want to baby him but because he may be going to a new home where they DON'T want him on the bed (I don't allow him on the couch for the same reason).

Eventually, though, after the tenth time of telling him no when he tried to get on the bed, I decided that WHEREVER he would sleep would increase MY sleep. So I caved around 4 am. He slept for a while with his head on my tummy. Really sweet.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

(He also slept---what LITTLE he slept---with the ball.)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LauraBella*

LauraBella

I don't blame you for caving. Now that you said Bella sleeps with you, that might be what he was whining about, he wants to sleep with you, too!

Glad he doesn't chew at his stiches. Tucker sure did and he had to go on antibiotics to prevent an infection and then we used the Cone on him so he couldn't chew!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

When I had to move back to my Mom's house, Lucy was up all night whining and pacing for the first few nights. After that she finally slept, but it was exhausting. And she had been with my daughter, Chance and me for 2 years, so I can imagine how your foster feels. Chance slept, with no problem, right from the first night. 

My cats reacted different, too. Luna was up during the night crying for a week. Candy, usually the shy one, slept fine from the first night. They're all so different.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

You might want to check with your local shelter or the rescue you are fostering for, they might be able to spare you a crate. I know I asked to borrow a crate, actually I asked to rent one, from my shelter the first time I did a multi dog transport and they were very willing to lend me one at no charge. This is not a shelter known for its friendliness either.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Since he is still getting use to your place, I am sure it will take a few days. I do second the suggestion of removing the tennis balls. Our previous 2 Goldens were ball-possessed. We never had any tennis balls out until it was time to play ball. Otherwise they just pestered us, and everyone around us, to death. Good luck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for your cute foster~!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I empathize. I've currently got a high energy foster puppy and sleep/relaxation is a thing of the past. BUT it's been 4 days now and he's starting to settle in. We stick to a schedule and he's now relaxing and taking some naps during the day (thank god). It will get better!


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

He was up most of the night and all full steam all day today. The ONLY nap he took was when I was on a shower. He slept on the bathrug while I showered! Total velcro baby.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, half an hour ago, I thought I was golden.  I thought he had wiped out for the night. Turned out to be a power nap. he's currently bringing me more tennis balls. (He's made the brilliant discovery that I WON'T ignore them if he drops them on my MacBook.)

I'm tired.... I wonder if he ever will be? Praying he finds the right ACTIVE home for him. He's so precious and adorable, I now worry that someone will fall in love with him and underestimate his energy needs.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

He SLEPT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Putting up the balls worked. Of course, he fished one out from under the bed; but after I truly got them all, he curled up with me and SLEPT!!!! 

This sweetheart's pure velcro, though. He had his head on me all night.

I just LOVE him.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It generally takes a few days for new guys to settle in - regardless whether they are puppies or adults. Good to hear you got some sleep - a precious commodity in the world of fostering!! Bless you for giving this boy and warm spot in your heart and your home!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LauraBella*

LauraBella

Good for you!!! That is so wonderful that he slept. Key is putting away tennis balls and sleeping with you. IF he gets adopted and people don't want him to sleep in bed they can retrain him then. I can tell you are already falling for him!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad he slept through the night for you!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Great news. I agree, let the permanent owners break him of sleeping on the bed. Having had 2 previous ball-possessed Goldens, the key was managing when they did and did not get the tennis balls. Around our house they only came out when we were going to play ball. Remember - tennis balls are like sandpaper to their teeth.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LauraBella*

LauraBella

I agree with someone else who said the Tennis Ball might be a "security blanket," for him, with all of the changes he's been through. Give a choice of sleeping with you or having the tennis ball, you won, and that says volumes!!

I just LOVE VELCRO DOGS!! My Tucker, who we adopted from this forum, is a velcro dog, too and so is our Tonka!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad he slept through the night! Yay! I'm finding sometimes it takes awhile to figure out what makes a dog tick. 

I also completely agree with Charliethree who says it takes a few days for them to settle down...I'm in the process of discovering that this week!


----------

